# The Food and Restaurant Thread



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

I love food... I live to eat good food... Heck, I love food so much, i wouldn't even dare puke it out (bad joke, I know...) I am an equal opportunity eater and I never discriminate...  I have my own favorites in certain cities, and in NYC - so I am asking all of you... 

What is your favorite restaurant? What cuisine? Favorite Dish? 

List as many as you want - I am always in search of a good place to eat when traveling...

Here are a few of MY favorites in NYC
Vietnamese - Nha Trang (Baxter & Canal) - Porchops
Brazilian - Plataforma (49/8) or Porcao (26/Madison) - MEAT!!! 
Barbecue - Hill Country - (26/5) - Smoked Prime Rib
Filipino - Kuma Inn (Ludlow/Delancy) - EVERYTHING!
Spaghetti and Meatballs - Trattorio Spaghetto - (Carmine/Bleeker)
Friend Rice with Chinese Sausage - Sammys (6/10)
Rotisserie Chicken - Pio Pio (37/Mad)
Thai/Fusion - Highline (12/Washington)
Happy Hour - Lure Fishbar - (mercer/prince) - $1 shucked oysters and $6 bellinis
Japanese/Peruvian - Sushi Samba (7/bedford) - nina fresca cocktail and the lobster ceviche


Of course, I could go on.. and on.. and on.. 

I am looking forward to reading everyone's favorite places and dishes... and when I do make it to that specific area, I plan on trying a few!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh...we live about 45 minutes outside of New Orleans...there are so many good restaurants to choose from. A group of friends formed an "Eat Club," and on the last Saturday of every month, we all eat out together. Each member/couple gets to pick a restaurant in the rotation. Tomorrow night, we're going to Mila.

Commander's Palace is one of my faves, and so is Restaurant August.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

*SF Bay Area Faves*

and here are my SF favorites... I try to hit these places when I am there...

All Hole in the walls...

Burritos - tacqueria lacumbre (16/Valencia)
Hunan - Henry Chungs Hunan (Sansome)
Vietnamese - Tu Lan (6/Market)
Mongolian Beef - Youngs Cafe (Calif/Sacramento)
Mexican - Mama is Cooking (Geneva/Mission)


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh...I need to get out of Nebraska.
We do, however, have some of the best BEEF here!
(does that count?!?)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I only have a few:

Atlanta - McKendrick's for steak
New York - Nobu Nextdoor for sushi & martinis
Albuquerque - Sadie's for incredible Southwestern & margaritas (huge portions)
Las Vegas - Mesa Grill for Southwestern & margaritas

We live in Atlanta but don't eat out very often, love to eat out when traveling though!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok...before restaurants, I'm going to list some favorite products to use at home.

*FiberGourmet.com* - this company makes fabulous pasta that tastes exactly like regular pasta, except it has an unbelievable, whopping 18-21 grams of fiber per serving!!! I love having pasta without the guilt and without the cardboard taste of some of the other whole grain pastas.

*Jennie-O's Teryaki Turkey tenderloins*....YUM! Even better cooked on the grill, indirect heat for about 45 minutes.

*Flat-Outs* - made near me in Ann Arbor, Michigan, but now available everywhere at Costco. Lots of fiber, low calories, makes great sandwich wraps or little pizzas...love 'em.

*Ezekial bread*...great toast, lots of fiber and protein.

I guess I got obsessed with fiber when I was doing weight watchers and realized things with fibers are much lower points! Besides, it's just so good for you all around and most of us don't get enough.

*Favorite* *RESTAURANTS*

*Michigan - Meza* (formerly La Shish) Lamb kabobs and lentil soup...oh, and falafel!
*Johnny Carrinos* (ok, I know they are everywhere) I love the pecan 
crusted chicken salad.
*Brio* - amazing Italian...I love the lamb chops appetizer, it's enough for a
meal for me.

*Chicago - Giordanno's Pizza*. OMG, the best pizza anywhere!

*Austin, TX* - Mexican food just about anywhere! *Baby Acapulco, Chuey's, El Arroyo and *
*Taco Cabana* for breakfast tacos!
*Threadgills* - anything on their menu...I usually get liver and onions because my hubby would kill me if I made it at home. 

I'm sure I'll think of more later!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Shelly, we love Flatouts! I make little pizzas with them...sooo good!

Our dinner at MiLa last night was very good. It's a restaurant owned by Slade Rushing and Allison Vines-Rushing, husband and wife chefs. I think he's from Mississippi and she's from Louisiana, hence the name MiLa (but wouldn't MI be Michigan??). Anyway, the menu is southern eclectic....don't know how else to describe it. The chef really set the tone of the meal last night by sending a complimentary bottle of champagne to the table. I love champagne... We had bread baskets with cornbread and cheese biscuits served with butter and pureed lima beans. Sounds weird, but yum. For my meal, I had spaghetti squash veloute as an appetizer. I choose crispy skin red snapper served with artichoke, onion and roasted red pepper. My husband has Oysters Rockefeller Deconstructed for his appetizer and duck for his entree. Everything was very good, and if you guys are ever in NO, I would highly recommend it.

Oh, and one more thing...the bartender was Peruvian. We asked for a drink recommendation, and he mixed up something called a Pisco Sour?? He said it was a drink from his country, and after tasting it (well, drinking a few...lol), I think I could probably hang out in Peru for awhile...it was very tasty.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

When I lived in New York City (Greenwich Village) and in San Francisco (North Beach), I hardly ever made it out of my own neighborhood to eat! I really should have gotten around more.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh boy... 

In Boston, for a special celebration we love MISTRAL
in Worcester, a tapas restaurant called BOCADO and a Mexican called MEZ CAL
In Atlanta, THE VARSITY for a grease fix. and I don't know if it is still there, but we went to a fun kitschy place called AGNES & MURIEL'S for great southern style cooking
In Berkeley CA, we loves a tapas restaurant called CESAR and of course Alice Waters Chez Panisse (also for a special) 
In Paris, any bistro...everything tastes better in paris.
In London, oddly enough our favorite meal was from PIZZA EXPRESS a chain of Pizzerias and by far one of the best pizza's I have ever had (except NYC) In Maine, FOSTERS lobster in the rough.
Miami, anything cuban with yuca fries. and I love to be pretentious and have a $20 drink (and nothing fancy) at THE DELANO... just one.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

My all time favorite food; 

Ethiopean:

Zeni's at Saratoga Ave, San Jose in th SF Bay Area has the best food ever. I went to this place any time I could to get my full fill before we moved to LI . Try their Veg. combination platter with Doro wot (spicy chicken curry) and their special beer! This place is small and they don't take reservations for parties less than 10 persons and the wait could be 1+ hour sometimes but it is worth it!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

In Newport I love Brick Alley Pub, everything is great there but they have the best nachos. I also like Gold's Wood Fired Grilled (it's actually in Middletown but close to Newport) they have the best goat cheese pizza and lots of other ymmy stuff. The Grape Room is really good too.

For small chains I like Not Your Average Joe's their in Braintree (I think), Hyannis and Dartmouth among other places in MA.

Boston - There's used to be a seafood restaurant downstairs in Copley Place that had the best chowder. I can't remember it's name. I like Legal Seafood too.


----------

